# Multi DVT Veins-ICD-10 DX



## valdez540 (Aug 28, 2015)

If a patient has DVT of common femoral, superficial femoral and popliteal veins of LLE is it proper to code for all of them?


----------



## valdez540 (Sep 8, 2015)

The answer would be yes, code for all DVT sites.


----------



## steffany (Jul 5, 2016)

*dvt coding*

how would you code dvt of superficial femoral vein ?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 5, 2016)

steffany said:


> how would you code dvt of superficial femoral vein ?



I82.41-

Its kind of misleading when they say DVT of Superficial Femoral vein as its a misnomer. Its really a deep vein so I would not follow superficial in the index.


----------



## steffany (Jul 5, 2016)

thank you so much for clearing that up for me  I was leaning towards that but the superficial got me second guessing


----------

